# JT TF1 RealPlayer Mac



## tarvan (12 Juillet 2006)

Salut à tous,

Pour CocoaJT qui marche bien, aucun problème.

MAIS  
*Je voudrais regarder le JT TF1 avec Safari non CocoaJT 5.2*

Et, j'ai installé la dernière version de RealPlayer 10.1.0

J'attends la réponse pour résoudre ce problème avec Safari ou FireFox.


----------



## pim (13 Juillet 2006)

Quel message obtiens-tu dans Safari quand tu essaye de regarder la vid&#233;o ?

Souvent avec RealPlayer, tu as un petit fichier qui se t&#233;l&#233;charge sur le bureau, ensuite tu cliques dessus pour voir la vid&#233;o.

Peux-tu nous faire un petit lien vers le site de TF1, que je regarde si &#231;a marche chez moi ?


----------



## tarvan (13 Juillet 2006)

Il ne s'affiche pas ni message, c'est vide.
Voici un lien pour regarder le JT : http://videos.tf1.fr/video/news/lesjt/?trk=1&e=36
Même installé RealPlayer, JT n'affiche pas.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juillet 2006)

marche pas chez moi non plus 
mais c'est pas totalement vide 
il y a un " L>"


----------



## pim (13 Juillet 2006)

Effectivement dans la page que tu donnes, en cliquant sur le bouton "Afficher la vid&#233;o", on obtient une page quasi vide avec un *L>* au lieu de la vid&#233;o. Si maintenant tu recharge ce cadre bleu dans un nouvel onglet, tu te rends compte que l'adresse est la suivante :

s.tf1.fr/manreo/video/news/lesjt/1776404/wm_large/index.htm?sitepage=/VIDEO/news/lesjt/video

Avec wm_large dans l'adresse &#224; mon avis cela veut dire qu'il veut le lecteur de Windows. Il faut faire d'autres choix sur d'autres pages, pour lui dire que tu veux un flux avec du RealPlayer. Voil&#224;, je peux pas faire grand chose de plus pour toi, parce que je n'ai jamais cherch&#233; et que je suis pas bien fort sur ces questions, mais je serais heureux d'apprendre la solution de quelqu'un d'autre !


----------

